# wireless bcm43xx firmware eth1

## damoncf

I am attempting to get my wireless up and running.  I have follwed this guide: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-409194.html

so far and have used the suggested wl_apsta.o with fwcutter as it said in the guide.  When I get to the point of bringing up eth1 I get the following:

```

localhost fwcutter # ifconfig eth1 up

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory

   
```

I then checked my dmesg and found

```

bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed.

ieee80211_crypt: unregistered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.7

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

bcm43xx driver 0.0.1

bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed.

   
```

If any other info is needed I will post it.  Some of you may know that I have been working on this for a while and have a few threads out there.  I really do want to learn this stuff to get my  wireless up and running as well as to be able to make sure that no one else has to go through all of this.

Thx

Damon

----------

## prometheanfire

Welcome to the club.  I have the same laptop and the same problem.

Quick question, Do you have the card with bluetooth?

----------

## damoncf

Yes I do have bluetooth as well.  My Kinfocenter is telling me it (BT) is setup on the usb somewhere though.  The wifi card is showing up under my pci info.  I unfortunatley do not have anything bluetooth to test its ability yet.  I can only guess that by my dmesg that it is working ok.

Damon

----------

## Adrien

Hi!   :Smile: 

Are you sure the firmware is properly installed?

You may have a look at this too: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-410240-start-25.html

----------

## damoncf

After reading through those postings I have to ask if there is a specific firmware driver that will run a x86-64 machine.  I am running a full 64bit os.  Not sure if that makes a difference or not.  In the tutorial I linked to above it says that I could choose any and sugested the one that I chose.

 :Question:  So my question is do I need a specific .sys file for my 64bit system?  :Question: 

Damon  :Smile: 

----------

## sul3n3t

 *damoncf wrote:*   

> So my question is do I need a specific .sys file for my 64bit system? 
> 
> Damon 

 

Yes, but for right now we will most likely just need to be patient.

----------

## damoncf

 *sul3n3t wrote:*   

>  *damoncf wrote:*   So my question is do I need a specific .sys file for my 64bit system? 
> 
> Damon  
> 
> Yes, but for right now we will most likely just need to be patient.

 

I do have my firmware correctly installed and the driver it is telling me what it wants is in the /lib/firmware folder; exactly where the system was looking for it.  For some reason it will just not load.

Something odd though: I have the kdewifi up and running on my desktop and it is showing me that I have a full 54MBits/s up and running on eth1. Yet I am still not able to bring eth1 up with ifconfig.  I am also not able to find any networks with scanning.  :Question:   :Exclamation:   :Question: 

Damon

----------

## Adrien

Hi!   :Smile: 

As sul3n3t said, yes, you need a 64 bit designed .sys file. No need to be patient though, as you can find it on the ubuntu forums here's the url: http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=186

Try with that one!   :Wink: 

----------

## prometheanfire

I have tried it with that firmware but it still doesn't work.

Same error.

----------

